# Der neue Bachlauf



## Nadinche83 (9. Apr. 2007)

Huhu, 

wollt euch mal kurz ein paar Bilder zeigen von unsrem neuen Bachlauf. 

Nachdem wir zig male den Bachlauf verändert hatten, mit Folie ausgelegt und uns immer irgendwo das Wasser "abgehauen ist" keine Ahnung warum *g* irgendwas war wohl falsch. Haben wir uns nun 2 fertige Bachlaufschalen gekauft. 

Ich find es sieht schön aus, auch mit den Pflanzen drin.


----------



## Kalle (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

Hallo,

würde die Schalen mit nen schnellwüchsigen __ Moos oder Pflanzen mehr bepflanzen.

Das Schwarze Plastik sieht meiner Meinung nach nicht besonders gut aus.

Glaube auch nicht, daß es dir gefällt.....

Mecker mecker  

Vielleicht überlegt ihr euch doch nochmal ne Folie zu verwenden, ist echt keine große Sache.


----------



## Nadinche83 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

wieso sollte ich mir sowas kaufen wenn es mir nicht gefällt? 

In der hinteren Schale sitzt __ Nadelkraut. Die andren bekommen ne Chance zu wachsen. 

Gut, dass du meinen Geschmack besser kennst als ich


----------



## Kalle (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

Hi,

gut. Dann bin ich ruhig ......


----------



## gizmo (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

kann man da nicht mit ganz dünner kokosmatte den pflanzen halt und nen leichteren start bieten?
hab demnächst etwas in der richtung bachlauf vor, wollte aber die becken mit gefälle, granitquadern und weissen groben kies auskleiden, so das man die folie nicht mehr sieht...
war nur ein vorschlag, sei nicht gleich sauer....


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

Hi Nadinche

Persönlich stelle ich mir unter schön etwas anderes vor. Aber das nur so nebenbei.

Bei den gekauften Bachlaufschalen wirst du deine Phantasie gewaltig anstrengen müssen. Die Ränder zu kaschieren, dazu gehört schon einiges. 
Großartig bepflanzen kannste das Ding nämlich auch nicht, ansonsten läuft es dir irgendwann über. Was mir spontan einfällt wäre den Rand mit Kleber zu bestreichen und Sand aufzustreuen.
Oder aber ein Maschengitter aufzukleben und darüber "Schmelzzement laufen zu lassen. Mit dieser Methode hätte der Rand das Aussehen von Lavafels.

Siehe hier:












Gruß
Werner

Der gerne experementiert und seine Bonsaifelsen selber macht.


----------



## Thorsten (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

...sieht klasse aus Werner, wußte garnicht das Du so kreativ bist


----------



## WERNER 02 (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

ER NUN WIEDER !!!

Thorsten, man(n) ist neugierig , liest und probiert. Gehts in die Hose,- was solls!!

Dazulernen tut man allemale. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Annett (9. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

N'abend Werner,



> darüber "Schmelzzement laufen zu lassen


hast Du dafür so ne Art "Rezept"? 
Sowas würde mich ja auch mal reizen, obwohl das Sandburgenbauen schon ewig her ist.


----------



## Conny (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

Hallo Werner,

auf was für Ideen die sparsamen Schwaben so kommen. Sieht toll aus.  
Stell das Rezept doch mal ein. Ich habe schon Betonfiguren gemacht, die werden aber einfach zu schwer.


----------



## WERNER 02 (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

Morgen Conny

Das sie zu schwer werden, dies liegt wohl daran das du sie massiv giest.

Stelle einfach ein Grundgerüst aus " Karnickelstalldraht " her und fülle den Hohlraum mit Zeitungspapier aus. Dieses kannste dann später wieder entfernen.
Über das Ganze läßte dann deinen Beton ( zähflüssig ) laufen. Bei größeren Gebilden ist zu empfehlen ein Grundgerüst aus Flachstahl oder Betonstahl ( 0,5 er reicht ) mit einzubauen.

Normalen Zement zu verwenden, das macht aber wenig Sinn da er einfach zu langsam abbindet. Ideal ist und bleibt " Fliesszement ". Ist aber im Handel nicht ganz billig. Kosten in etwa: 25Kg = 25 €uronen.

Das Ganze bitte mit feuchtem Tuch abdecken, da dieser Zement sehr heiß wird und bei zu schneller Trocknung reißt. 
Am besten du legst dir dieses Buch zu: *" Landschaften mit Bonsai gestalten"
ISBN 3-8001-4441-7 (www.ulmer.de )*
Kostenpunkt so € 20.00

Und nun viel Spass und Erfolg. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Kalle (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

Hi Zusammen,

erstmal Lob an Werner (schließe mich an). Wahnsinn.

Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren als alter Hobby-Betonierer !!!  

Ich hoff nur das Nadine jetzt nicht ganz sauer ist.... 

Hallo Nadine ???


----------



## Cletric (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

Also ich finde die Bachlaufschalen ned schlecht - kann man doch was mit anfangen.... Rand kaschieren ok seitlich gepflanzen dann sieht man nicht mehr viel vom Schwarz - abwarten bis sich das Grün entfaltet....
- die Konstruktion soweit ich das erkennen kann ist doch gut !!! Habe schon größeren Mist aus Beton gesehen bei dem man nicht mehr viel verändern kann - im Grunde gilt wie bei vielen Sachen ( ausser bei Bier   ) die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.........

#Werner der Stamm ist goil


----------



## Nadinche83 (10. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Der neue Bachlauf*

hallo, 

ja ja, ich bin noch da  keine Zeit um zu schreiben 

Warum soll ich denn sauer sein? Nee so leicht bin ich net beleidigt, auch wenns manchmal so aussieht *g* 

Wir haben den Teich jetzt ... im 4. Jahr und haben unzählige Versuche hinter uns den Bachlauf zu gestalten. Immer hats mir entweder nicht gefallen und/oder es ging etwas nicht, und uns lief das Wasser davon. 

Und ganz ehrlich, mich stört der schwarze Rand überhaupt nicht. Falls meine neu eingesetzte Rosen nicht angehn, kann ich immer noch überlegen ob ich irgendwelche Kletterpflanezen an den Rand setze die dann drüber wachsen. Weis ich aber noch nicht. 

Mich stört eher der Zaun *g* mit dem ausgebleichten Bambus-Sichtschutz... naja egal  

Das von Werner sieht gut aus, kann man sonst nix zu sagen , ähm nix zu meckern


----------

